# Our Sweet Ginger



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so very, very, sorry about your Ginger-she sounds like the sweetest dog.

You did the right thing for her, because you loved her.

I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear are showing Ginger around the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginger. I just lost my boy on Friday-I know what you are feeling right now. My heart goes out to you and your family, they will remain forever in our hearts. 

Godspeed sweet Ginger.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Ginger. It's so hard to say goodbye to them after they've given us such unconditional love. I hope your tears and sadness will be replaced with all the happy memories you shared together over the years. HUGS to you and to Belle.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginger. I just lost my boy on Friday-I know what you are feeling right now. My heart goes out to you and your family, they will remain forever in our hearts.
> 
> Godspeed sweet Ginger.


Oh no, I'm so sorry..


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Be thankful for the time you had with her even though it never seems like long enough. You will see her again someday. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Ginger.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run freely at the bridge, Ginger


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginger. I just lost my boy on Friday-I know what you are feeling right now. My heart goes out to you and your family, they will remain forever in our hearts.


I am so very sorry you lost your boy on Friday


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry about your beautiful girl Ginger.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ginger.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. My condolences and sending you strength. Run free at the Bridge Ginger.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Sending lots of healing love your way.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Ginger sounds like a very special girl.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

These stories are all so sad - our thoughts and prayers are with you- we lost our Jaime yesterday and we share in your heart ache


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I know this was so difficult for you, but how wonderful that she was able to pass in her own home with the family that she loved so much around her. Rest in Peace sweet Ginger.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.

Sleep softly Ginger


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks you everyone for your kind words. They help to ease our loss. Still so hard without her here, we miss her so. We have received her ashes and once spring gets here we will place them in a memorial garden that we have for our kitty who went to Rainbow Bridge a few years ago.
Our Belle seems to be okay, I think she's enjoying all the extra attention. Hope to someday add another pup to our family, but not ready just yet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ginger. My sweet Ginger I'm sure greeted her at the bridge.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. I am so very very sorry. It is so hard. Godspeed dear Ginger.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful girl with her sugar coated face. I know how heart breaking it is, know to well as i hav been thru this so many times. It never gets easier, you never stop loving and missing them, but ass time passes, you remember them more with smjiles on your face reather than tears in your eyes. I am so sorry for your less.


----------

